
Beginning in October, Chrome will show “not secure” warnings on HTTP pages - mgalka
https://blog.chromium.org/2017/04/next-steps-toward-more-connection.html
======
danjoc
Good. I think it would be nicer if it made you jump through the same scary
dialog provided for self-signed https. I've always felt that dialog was
hypocrisy when http gets a free pass.

